# Atrocious Zenith after-sales service at LVMH



## hounds (Jul 28, 2009)

I wonder if many of you bros out here have had bad experiences with the LVMH service center for your Zenith watches?

I am totally disappointed at how LVMH has handled the Zenith brand. It has been one disappointment after another.

I sent my Zenith El Primero in for a complete overhaul sometime in June and was given a service chit that said 5 weeks for collection and that it would be done locally, not at the Zenith workshops. Upon the 5th week, I was told it would be delayed again. I was disappointed but nevertheless, hoped that they would do a good job with the overhaul. One of the rules in service is to underpromise and overdeliver but this was hardly the case.

On the actual day of collction, the watch was received in a condition with slight scratches on it even though I had paid extra dollars for the polishing service. The chrono counter hands were not aligned and there were smudges on the dial. 

Highlighting the fact to the counter staff, they told me it was because I was looking at it through a loupe. I insisted on them fixing up the chronograph hand alignments and clean up the smudges. Another long wait. Asked for a beat and amplitude printout but was told the machine was down. Pretty unacceptable for a watch service center.

Took the watch out that day and ran the chronograph for the next 10 hours and to my horror, some of the screws in the movement came apart and some levers of the movement became dislodged. All within 12 hours of getting the watch back.

Took leave the next day to get it fixed, went down to look for the manager who assured that he would get the watch fixed. I went back at noon to pick up the watch and this time, the chrono counter hands were misaligned. Worse! the 12 hour counter hand was bent. Since I was short of time, I decided to go back in a couple of days to get them to rectify the issue.

3rd time at LVMH - Told them about the bent counter hand and that it was on the verge of scratching the dial, the counter staff said it didn't look that way and the technician said that was how it was supposed to be. I insisted on rectification of the problem and was told I had to wait another 10 days. 10 days to fix a bent hand?! Couldn't help it since I had already shelled out so much money for the overhaul, about $1350+.

4th time back at LVMH to collect the watch. Didn't look they fixed it, and hands were still misaligned. Again I had to wait for half a day to get it fixed.

5th time into the service center and it is marginally better, the chrono counter hand is still bent, hands are marginally misaligned and they have now introduced smudges onto the movement plate. Did they even perform any work on it? If they did, must have been too minimal to be noticed. And the beat rate and amplitude machine is still down after close to a month, what is going on at this service center? 

At that point I felt it was pointless asking them to do further work. It would only get worse.

I am TOTALLY exasperated at the quality of service and workmanship. It has made owning the watch a total pain, a great waste of time, effort and money. No doubt Zenith is a great manufacture, but the after- sales service is really on a whole new level in a negative way. Having shelled out so much money, I was expecting a better finish instead of the "Take it or leave it attitude".

Purchasing a watch costing tens of thousands of dollars, the customer does not buy just the watch or the brand, it also includes good after-sales support. It is a complete package when buying such a watch, that is what it means if Zenith intends to compete on the top tier of watchmaking.

By chance, does anyone have the contacts to LVMH or Zenith watches? I would like to send some feedback but am unable to get any email addresses?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Where are you that you can actually walk in and see the service techs??

In this industry almost everybody has these kinds of problems occasionally. I was amazed when I found out how much time Rolex spends building their service network...

This is why the only time a manufacturer gets one of my watches is when my local watchmaker needs parts he can not get... I hate giving strangers my precious watches!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I am truly sorry to hear of your plight. I have also heard from others that Zenith servicing leaves much to be desired. Having said that, the last time my El Primero was serviced, it was botched somewhat locally (non-authorized service centre) and was sent to Zenith in Switzerland to be done properly. It took some time - but the result was A1. Had it on my wrist again today, just like most days and it beats steady as a rock.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

Yikes!!! That is truly an awful story. Finding a watchmaker one can trust with as complex a movement as an El Primero is not easy. I would strongly recommend that you follow up through LVMH/Zenith. I don't have contact information except that the Zenith manufacture is located at #34 rue de Billodes, Le Locle, Switzerland. Internet searching might provide you with better information. Personally, my interest in Zenith watches stops with the LVMH takeover in 2000.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

I am curious as to where you went. There are no local Zenith-authorized repair centers in the US unless I am mistaken.

Dan


----------



## hounds (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't state where I was from. I'm from Singapore
I sent it in for an overhaul at LVMH watch and jewellery Singapore which was the authorized service centre for the brand.


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

hounds said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't state where I was from. I'm from Singapore
> I sent it in for an overhaul at LVMH watch and jewellery Singapore which was the authorized service centre for the brand.


Oh rats. If you were from Europe, I was going to suggest a quick and indignant drive to Le Locle!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I do believe that Zenith eye this forum (and others like it) regularly. I would nevertheless very strongly recommend you to write to them and give them a substantial piece of your mind. ([email protected])

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ducatidoc (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm currently dealing with the LYMH-US distributer in New Jersey, and so far I have to say they could not be more accomodating. My one MPR has to go back to Switzerland on a warranty issue, and so far my customer-care rep has called me every day with updates. Will keep y'all posted if any issues arise but so far I'm pretty impressed with the professionalism.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

ducatidoc said:


> I'm currently dealing with the LYMH-US distributer in New Jersey, and so far I have to say they could not be more accomodating. My one MPR has to go back to Switzerland on a warranty issue, and so far my customer-care rep has called me every day with updates. Will keep y'all posted if any issues arise but so far I'm pretty impressed with the professionalism.


Nice to hear since I am in the US as well. Thanks for chiming in!
Dan


----------



## ducatidoc (Oct 12, 2009)

D N Ravenna said:


> Nice to hear since I am in the US as well. Thanks for chiming in!
> Dan


 Turnaround time estimated at 6-8 weeks from 9-8-10. I'm interested to see how accuarte that is.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Not much better luck with LMVH Canada! I've sent my Defy in twice for warranty work and both times came back with a new problem! I'm about to send it back a third time (loose dial), and am debating whether I should bother sending it back or just have a local watchmaker fix it instead. To top it off, my local AD refuses to send it back b/c they Zenith warranty is only 2 years (I bought in May 08) and has always been so - despite the manual specifically saying 3 years warranty. I'm currently awaiting confirmation from LMVH Canada that the warranty is indeed 3 years (they have to check with US head office regarding length of warranty period...). They ask for the serial number, since my AD currently has the watch sitting in their hands, I call them for the serial number. They give me the model reference number. I point out that is just the model number and I need the serial number...they tell me they can't find a serial number on the watch... argh...o|


If anybody is looking for a company with good customer service, consider Perrelet. When we encountered a problem with my wife's Perrelet Diamond Flower, we sent a quick email to Perrelet. Within 24 hours, I got a response from the president of the US branch for Perrelet, to bring to my local AD (who I did not purchase from, we purchased while vacationing). The local dealer has in-house watchmakers who repaired the watch on-site, turn-around time less than 2 weeks. I'm looking to purchase a Perrelet for myself for my next watch


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

jermyzy said:


> Not much better luck with LMVH Canada! I've sent my Defy in twice for warranty work and both times came back with a new problem! I'm about to send it back a third time (loose dial), and am debating whether I should bother sending it back or just have a local watchmaker fix it instead. To top it off, my local AD refuses to send it back b/c they Zenith warranty is only 2 years (I bought in May 08) and has always been so - despite the manual specifically saying 3 years warranty. I'm currently awaiting confirmation from LMVH Canada that the warranty is indeed 3 years (they have to check with US head office regarding length of warranty period...). They ask for the serial number, since my AD currently has the watch sitting in their hands, I call them for the serial number. They give me the model reference number. I point out that is just the model number and I need the serial number...they tell me they can't find a serial number on the watch... argh...o|
> 
> If anybody is looking for a company with good customer service, consider Perrelet. When we encountered a problem with my wife's Perrelet Diamond Flower, we sent a quick email to Perrelet. Within 24 hours, I got a response from the president of the US branch for Perrelet, to bring to my local AD (who I did not purchase from, we purchased while vacationing). The local dealer has in-house watchmakers who repaired the watch on-site, turn-around time less than 2 weeks. I'm looking to purchase a Perrelet for myself for my next watch


I am not saying it is what I recommend, but sending it to Switzerland seems to be the ticket. I certainly had enough issues with the local branches of Omega and UN. Sending it back to the motherland was much less of a problem.

Best of luck there!

Dan


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Since there is no official service center for Zenith in Denmark and only one AD (Ole Mathiesen), when I contacted the AD, they said that they'd send the watch to Switzerland for a service. Three months is the turnover time for a complete service, I believe. Plan to get it done for my El Primero sometime next year.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

D N Ravenna said:


> I am not saying it is what I recommend, but sending it to Switzerland seems to be the ticket. I certainly had enough issues with the local branches of Omega and UN. Sending it back to the motherland was much less of a problem.
> 
> Best of luck there!
> 
> Dan


Dan, I didn't realize this was an option! I'm assuming I would have to contact Zenith at it's Switzerland head office to arrange this? I'm pretty sure my AD is not willing to send to Switzerland on my behalf


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

jermyzy said:


> Dan, I didn't realize this was an option! I'm assuming I would have to contact Zenith at it's Switzerland head office to arrange this? I'm pretty sure my AD is not willing to send to Switzerland on my behalf


You may ask if you can pay for shipping. Having it sent to and from an AD may be more secure.
Cheers!
Dan


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Ten years and things haven’t improved much. LVMH Canada is disorganized, the US office fails to coordinate and follow up on issues, the service center in Le Locle sent my watch back with the technical issues, months of waiting, sending it back doesn’t help. It’s significantly shaken my trust and admiration for the brand.


----------



## Yanta (Oct 2, 2021)

WTSP said:


> Ten years and things haven’t improved much. LVMH Canada is disorganized, the US office fails to coordinate and follow up on issues, the service center in Le Locle sent my watch back with the technical issues, months of waiting, sending it back doesn’t help. It’s significantly shaken my trust and admiration for the brand.


Followed this topic from the other thread about LVMH NJ. What happened when you sent the watch to Le Locle?


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I documented the process and pitfalls here is you’re interested in reading.








Choosing an approach to restoring a vintage A384


I recently had the chance to purchase a vintage A384. I've been very happy with my Original 1969 38 mm, and never expected to purchase one of the true originals. Also, I considered my Ebel Senior Chronograph with its caliber 134 to fill any need I might have for a vintage El Primero. However...




www.watchuseek.com





There are some extra details here concerning FedEx, though The thread is about another member’s experience. It’s also well worth reading in full.








FedEx lost my watch -need some advice


Hello, approx. 6 months ago I sent my watch to Zenith for repair. After some time Zenith repaired the watch at a cost of $650. and shipped it back. FedEx at some point during shipment lost it. Zenith filed a claim with FedEx. Here is where it gets messed up. The watch in question was a Zenith...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Activ8 (Oct 20, 2019)

In the UK the LVMH service centre is very good and I have always had excellent service. They always offer the option of a full service can be done in Le Locle with the service centre dealing with the shipping to and from Switzerland within the standard service cost.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Activ8 said:


> In the UK the LVMH service centre is very good and I have always had excellent service. They always offer the option of a full service can be done in Le Locle with the service centre dealing with the shipping to and from Switzerland within the standard service cost.


Same here - exemplary service. Few years ago my Pilot went back to Switzerland to have its removable lugs exchanged for upgraded ones that took a standard springbar - which were, as it turns out, very fractionally longer. The UK service centre also arranged to service the watch whilst they were at it, free of charge, and it came back running at +0. Very impressed. Sounds like service centres elsewhere have bad management and/or bad processes.


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> Same here - exemplary service. Few years ago my Pilot went back to Switzerland to have its removable lugs exchanged for upgraded ones that took a standard springbar - which were, as it turns out, very fractionally longer. The UK service centre also arranged to service the watch whilst they were at it, free of charge, and it came back running at +0. Very impressed. Sounds like service centres elsewhere have bad management and/or bad processes.


Me too, the UK side seems to be pretty solid thankfully


----------

